# Why does Kiwi Farms love Israel?



## Give Her The D (Feb 17, 2020)

You guys sure love some Israeli dick for being anti-Zionist.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 17, 2020)

The servers are stored deep in a bunker next to the nukes and Jesus bones.


----------



## Icasaracht (Feb 17, 2020)

Get ready for exceptional ratings.


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 17, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Get ready for exceptional ratings.
> View attachment 1148964



Retarded to me just means "I love Israel".


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 17, 2020)

I hate Israel, as in the present government.


----------



## {o}P II (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm on the side of the goverment that does not want to stone me just cause i'm bi


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't speak for everyone including myself but some kiwifarmers like that Israel sterilizes black people and opposes diversity.

Kiwifarmers hate for Jews are more concentrated towards the Jewish Diaspora and the Ashy Jews than Israeli Jews although they hate them too. That's because Ashy Jews use the Holocaust as an excuse to treat white people like shit.

Just because you hate a group doesn't mean you can't like certain parts of the group.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 17, 2020)

"You haven't truly lived or died so honorably until you've been one of our martyrs protecting our missiles. Bring the children, it'll be fun." Hamas


----------



## left arm (Feb 17, 2020)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> The servers are stored deep in a bunker next to the nukes and Jesus bones.


You seem to *h*av*e* a s*l*ight misunderstanding of how the hardware works: the servers are *p*owered by the holy power within the bones of Jesus, and the nukes are used to prevent the bones from deco*m*posing, thus *e*nsuring this site is kept up with only the holiest of powers.
Source: I am trapped in said bunker and Null keeps me alive on his toenails and breast milk.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Feb 17, 2020)

Just seems like a good place to put all of them really.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 17, 2020)

Jews are smarter and harder working than Muslims


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 17, 2020)

Who's "you guys"?
There are thousands of users here from all over the world and I don't think that all of them agree on even a single thing.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Feb 17, 2020)

I wouldn't have a problem with Israel if they'd stop sucking up tax dollars and posting ads of boomers photographing war zones in my fb feed.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 17, 2020)

Only nazis don’t support Israel.


----------



## Horus (Feb 17, 2020)

For legal purposes I must state that I love Israel because they are our greatest ally.


----------



## Tookie (Feb 17, 2020)

What do you think this site is?


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 17, 2020)

> (...) for being anti-Zionist.


Making some assumptions here goy OP.


Cast Away said:


> Jews are smarter and harder working than Muslims the Goyim


Fixed.


----------



## Robert James (Feb 17, 2020)

four reasons. 
 1 in some states it's illegal to talk shit against jews, 
2. Palestinians are fucking awful and keeping a small country on the map that the muslims can focus their hate onto is great for us. 
3. A good chunk of the eliete members of the tribe activley talk shit against Israel
4. It's a joke


----------



## niggerhater1488 (Feb 17, 2020)

i hate niggers, jews, muslims, and jannies


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Feb 17, 2020)

Jewish pussy hit different


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 17, 2020)

They made it easier to gas them in one go. Dummies are blocked in by a giant wall.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't think these Kiwifarmers that you mention are pro-Israel, rather just anti-Palestine.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Feb 17, 2020)

there's a difference between being pro zionist and simply being anti palestinian, considering the palestinians are such exceptional individuals like all arabs are


----------



## soft kitty (Feb 17, 2020)

Oy vey, don't be so anti-semetic, goy!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 17, 2020)

Everybody loves israel

Best dancers


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm a non-specific misanthrope.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 17, 2020)

I prefer Jews over mudslimes. Simple as that.


----------



## Wraith (Feb 17, 2020)

It's not the country. You have dyslexia. "love Isreal" scrambles to "Earl is Love."
Find Earl.
Give him love.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 17, 2020)

In the vast majority of cases where I have seen people defending Israel on this forum, it's been in response to a handful of exceptional, self-styled "anti-Zionists" deciding to clog up threads with ridiculous (and often irrelevant to the topic) posts about how bad they think Israel is.

Most of us are naturally going to revert to poking holes in these people's arguments, because their arguments are exceptional, and that is precisely what this forum is all about: making fun of exceptional people.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Feb 17, 2020)

So is this the thread where I can unironically state gas the kikes, race war now?

Or will that just make some other faggot bitch about AH to Null?


----------



## Beijing (Feb 17, 2020)

#Hezbollah


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Feb 17, 2020)

I like them because saying I like them makes people like you upset.


----------



## AJneedsElocution (Feb 17, 2020)

Cause fuck islamists and their degenerate beliefs,at least the great nation of isreal takes their bullshit seriously.

Also could be that Null is a mossad plant and the farms are an OP on their behalf,i saw that their was a hack on big jew data recnetly,could be worth a look 

edit:Non anasazi prose


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 17, 2020)

Why would you not love Israel?


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 17, 2020)

It's the least shitty country in the region and it makes it's exceptional neighbors constantly assmad. Also, a lot of uninformed liberals hate it, so as an uninformed contrarian, I assume it's good.


----------



## ??? (Feb 17, 2020)

Because it is tactically useful to temporarily ally with far enemies against near enemies, and because they serve as a shield against life-destroying accusations of antisemitism.

It is useful to conduct propaganda and dis/misinformation campaigns against the most general group of your enemies as possible (lefties), because it encompasses lefty jews and it provides plausible deniability. There are fewer downsides and more upsides to it.

Some of their women are hot too.


----------



## millais (Feb 17, 2020)

They made the ethnostate where everyone else failed. Then when the purity of their ethnostate started to be threatened by internal demographic change and external migration, they reacted by closing off their borders, building walls, and turning themselves into an apartheid state.

What's not to love about that?

also we give them our tax dollars so they can buy our classified, proprietary military hardware and sell it to the Chinese


----------



## queerape (Feb 18, 2020)

As critical of Israel as I am, I don’t hate Jews for it. There is a difference between a people and their government


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 18, 2020)

I don’t any Jews that use kiwifarms.

Then again, I’m not sure if they’re spying on me.


Spoiler



I don’t want your Jew Gold, Jews. It’s just me being sarcastic.


----------



## spurger king (Feb 19, 2020)

It's a place that yids can fuck off to


----------



## FunPosting101 (Feb 20, 2020)

Israel is a better state then most of their neighbors, one of the few places in the ME where religious fanatics aren't overwhelmingly dominant in government. Why shouldn't we support them?


----------



## queerape (Feb 29, 2020)

Because the food in Tel Aviv is delicious, and the weather is really nice. If you want a different kind of vacation, and are really fond of historical locations but also like sun and sand, Israel is a top tier destination. Turkey too is nice if you like that stuff.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm in favor of a 2 state solution: Muslim palestine and Christian palestine.


----------



## Michellandin' (Mar 1, 2020)

While I have sympathies for both, Palestine seems much more entitled to it's existence even if it means the destruction of the Israeli state as we know it.


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Mar 3, 2020)

I would be much more a fan of Israel if it were okay to hate it.

Theory: all the kikes in one place, surrounded by hostile people, what's not to like? 
Practice: they are everywhere and also the US sends them billions.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 3, 2020)

Hawt IDF baes >>>> Pedo goat fuckers

Do I think we should give gorillions of dollars to Israel? No, thats cucked.
But screw their damn pedo goat fucker neighbors.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 3, 2020)

Israel was once a pretty hot topic issue but now it's pretty much a meme and the vast majority of people here treat it as such. I think the turning point was after Trump was elected, people just stopped caring about the conflict because it didn't move an inch and Palestinian refugees that were actually alive before the Israeli occupation are now pushing (at the very least) 50+. Arab countries also gave up on it and prefered to focus on fighting against Iran while sucking up to Trump (that unlike Obama wasn't seen as a huge cuck).


----------

